

Adly to create celebrity-based social network/destination site  - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/exclusive-adly-making-its-own-destination-site.html

======
Alexha
Social networks very amenable to "key influencer effects". Good curation also
a must.

------
jasonmcalacanis
this is a really great idea.... if the too 1,000 celebrities were to get 80%
of the advertising on their pages they would really crush twitter IMO

~~~
markdiggler
i guess but what incentive do celebs even have to join something like this?
Why would they stray from overflowing bucket of clicks that is facebook and
twitter streams, are they not making enough revenue. The idea doesn't seem
that it would be too appealing to consumers. From the short article this
doesn't seem beneficial to anyone besides adly. Why would you want to cut out
the social interaction, are twitter and Facebook negatively affecting their ad
revenue? From the article, it didn't mention how either the celeb or the
consumer will benefit from this. I guess I will have to catch up on TWIST to
figure this out.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
well, consumers will follow whatever link Lady Gaga or Ashton Kutcher tweet
right? they don't care if it sends them to ladygage.com, twitpic or Google+...
all they care about is getting more gaga

